# Great appetizer



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

I call them locusts.

Take those small sausages that you use to make pigs in blanket, but wrap them with a piece of bacon secured with a toothpick. You can cut your bacon into 1/3 pieces. Grill on aluminum foil flip when bacon starts browning. Use whatever dipping sauce. gooooood....


----------

